# Angles by hand...



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I do most of my angles by hand. I put the mud on the angle with a 4 and wipe it with a 5. Its the fast way I can do it. But it still feels it takes awile. Beside the corner roller and angle tool is there a faster way?

I have rented the tools on bigger work but havnt bought a set of tools yet.

Thanks


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

a lot of guys up here use a hopper. i'm not sure if thats what you call it where your from. same name as the one you spray texture with. similar shape but totally different function. maybe you know what i'm talking about. i'm actually about to try a new one i just bought today. it also has a gate that lets me pull corner beads through.you fill it full of mud and pull the tape out into a bucket put the wet tape on the joints and wipe. very messy but way faster than dry taping. i'm assuming you were dry taping your angles.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I think Al is talking about finishing the inside corners. I assume Al is taping them and then finishing one side at a time by hand? There are corner tools that are compatible with your boxes, etc. But we have used "Mudrunners" for several years and have great luck with them. Seems like the price is around $1300 but think the rent is same as a bazooka. It has a tube reservoir and a corner head and both sides of corner are finished in one pass. Still have to "pick" all your corners (where all three meet and at base). This is an awesome tool but don't over-thin the mud as it tends to crack in the center. Before the mudrunner, we used the standard angle heads, but they leave a bad lip if not used to them (and requires at least two passes with different size heads).


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Darren, I guess I should have explained it better. I have rented the mudrunner and the angle heads. But on my smaller jobs where I dont have the tools to use.Iam just trying to get a faster way by hand.

I have use the angle head with out the mudrunner or box. I used a paint brush. The po mans mudrunner..lol


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

carpentaper said:


> a lot of guys up here use a *hopper*. i'm not sure if thats what you call it where your from. same name as the one you spray texture with. similar shape but totally different function. maybe you know what i'm talking about. i'm actually about to try a new one i just bought today. it also has a gate that lets me pull corner beads through.you fill it full of mud and pull the tape out into a bucket put the wet tape on the joints and wipe. very messy but way faster than dry taping. i'm assuming you were dry taping your angles.


What I do some times is use a 4'' paint roller mounted to a pole. Mud the seem with it, Tape it and wipe it down. Less messy, And I run a meat ball in the corners, nice tool to have in your pocket.. Tape on grasshopper..lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I see now. Tried using that 2 sided corner trowel before but always had center line crack. Think its for plaster/stucco. Sounds like you've got a good system for the small jobs.

And we used a "hopper" when we tried paper faced bead. But one old taper just used a jersey glove, but I spent a year fixing it. Part of why I still won't use paper faced.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

we use the mudrunner too, worth the money, once you use it


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Al Taper said:


> What I do some times is use a 4'' paint roller mounted to a pole. Mud the seem with it, Tape it and wipe it down. Less messy, And I run a meat ball in the corners, nice tool to have in your pocket.. Tape on grasshopper..lol


aw jeez. my green must be showing.


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> a lot of guys up here use a hopper. i'm not sure if thats what you call it where your from. same name as the one you spray texture with. similar shape but totally different function. maybe you know what i'm talking about. i'm actually about to try a new one i just bought today. it also has a gate that lets me pull corner beads through.you fill it full of mud and pull the tape out into a bucket put the wet tape on the joints and wipe. very messy but way faster than dry taping. i'm assuming you were dry taping your angles.


 

Stick to carpentry.:thumbsup:


----------

